# [SOLVED] Problems with Video Controller (VGA compatible)



## saintpatty (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi,
I'm having trouble installing Video controller, when i go into device manager from system properties Video controller under other devices has a yellow question mark next to it.

When I try to update the driver it tells me the software needs to be installed, so I try to do it automatically but it says it can't find the necessary software to install it, it also says to insert any disks that came with the computer but i did not receive any cd's relating to this.

The video controller was working a few days ago and just stopped, can anyone help me with the video controller?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Problems with Video Controller (VGA compatible)*

is your video a card or onboard


----------



## saintpatty (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Video Controller (VGA compatible)*

Came with the computer.. so onboard i guess


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Video Controller (VGA compatible)*

If you stated what the make/model of your computer, or if you knew what the graphics card was, it would help.


----------



## saintpatty (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Video Controller (VGA compatible)*

Made by Mercury computers, sorry don't know what the graphics card is


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Problems with Video Controller (VGA compatible)*

is this a laptop
what model is it


----------



## saintpatty (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Video Controller (VGA compatible)*

No it isn't a laptop, it's a mercury 3512


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Video Controller (VGA compatible)*

I looked at this page
http://www.trademe.co.nz/Computers/Desktops/No-monitor/auction-171909337.htm
and it appears it has Intel integrated graphics.

What would *really* help would be knowing the exact chipset (go to device manager, expand system devices, then press alt-print screen (print screen button is near scroll lock and pause), then start paint, and go to edit, paste, then save the file as a png, then upload it to us)

If you're in a big hurry, you can try this download
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldId=12536&lang=eng
That's for Intel integrated graphics for a lot of different chipsets. It _shouldn't_ hurt your system if it's not the right one. Or you could hold off until we find out more info about your chipset and find an exact match for your integrated graphics.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Problems with Video Controller (VGA compatible)*

see what this says it is
http://pc-wizard-2008.en.softonic.com/


----------



## saintpatty (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Video Controller (VGA compatible)*

This is the attachment for the device manager with system devices expanded..







Dai, I'll download the pc wizard now and see what it says..

Thanks for all the help


----------



## saintpatty (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Video Controller (VGA compatible)*

Hi this is what pcwizard had to say in system summary:

Manufacturer :	Mercury Computers
Mainboard :	Unspecified i845G-W83627
Chipset :	Intel i845G
Processor :	Intel Celeron D 315 @ 2266 MHz
Physical Memory :	512 MB (1 x 512 DDR-SDRAM )
Video Card :	Intel Corporation 82845G/GL/GV/GE/PE Integrated Graphics Device
Hard Disk :	SAMSUNG (80 GB)
DVD-Rom Drive :	HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H10N
Network Card :	Realtek Semiconductor RT8139 (A/B/C/810x/813x/C+) Fast Ethernet Adapter
Operating System :	Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 3
DirectX :	Version 9.0c (July 2008)

If you need any other part of pc wizard just ask


----------



## saintpatty (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Video Controller (VGA compatible)*

Blah I had a look at your quick solution, but just to let you know it doesn't support my chipset.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Video Controller (VGA compatible)*

dai's tool provided wonderfully useful info.
Sorry about the earlier link. It was just a bundled solution for a bunch of know integrated graphics subsystems. Was hoping yours would be among them, but apparently not. Yours is among archived products
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Professional&lang=eng


----------



## saintpatty (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Video Controller (VGA compatible)*

Thank you both so much.. your download worked like a charm.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Problems with Video Controller (VGA compatible)*

glad you have it sorted


----------

